# Mother Accused of Giving One Year Old Cocaine



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 31, 2006)

Mother accused of putting cocaine in babie's bottle which caused death of one year old daughter:

NUTJOB


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 31, 2006)

If true, I say Fry Her!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 31, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> If true, I say Fry Her!


 
I worked at Burger King when I was a kid and I think the idea of putting someone like this in the Fryer (should she be convicted) is appropriate, so agreed!


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone for bringing back the Guillotine? Or how about the Iron Maiden?​


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 31, 2006)

I think public executions have their place. Stoning was used for quite some time.


----------



## searcher (Oct 31, 2006)

As much as I would want to inflict harm on a person that would do sucha crime, I will hold back.   She has not yet been convicted of the crime yet, but from the article it reaks of child neglect.   If she is convicted I would push for the stoning.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 31, 2006)

I would say dismemberment at each joint.  Follow this by shooting, hanging, shooting, hanging.  Just long enough for the lady to stay alive.  Finish this off with some draw and quarter action.  Stoning is too considerate for such a neglectful act in my opinion.

I am sorry, I have no feeling for people like that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry but I just can't finish reading the story it is just to upsetting.

But I will suggest the great barrier reef, with no shoes, at low tide and wave as you chum the water and drive the boat away.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 31, 2006)

What is this world coming too, hang in front of the court house for a week so people will understand what not to do. If she is quilty


----------



## TonyMac (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm going to have to seriously rethink my opposition to the death penalty.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 31, 2006)

I think that this story is appropriately placed in Horror Stories.  There are too many children out there who are not taught to parent, and they end up like the mother in this story.  I have no compassion for her actions, but I do think it points out the need to make societal changes so that people don't need to use drugs, and don't think to feed them to babies.  What a waste of a young life.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 31, 2006)

aw, kacey.  just when we were about to start a mob.

and i was gonna start selling torches and pitchforks, too.....


----------



## morph4me (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't even imagine punishment or torture bad enough, but it should be excrutiating and last for months.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 31, 2006)

I wish I could say I've not heard that kind of story before. It's terribly sad. I wonder what was going on in the mom's life that she thought that THAT was a good idea, or the only thing she could do?


----------



## donald (Nov 1, 2006)

Absolutely heart breaking. My prayer is for all those affected by this tragedy.

By GOD's Grace,
(1stJohn1:9)


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 1, 2006)

Lock her in solitary confinement until she dies...

Make the entire cell pictures of the baby she killed... and make it so she can't take them down or otherwise destroy them...

Let her sit there for all eternity with that baby looking at her!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 10, 2007)

She should get a lethal injection


----------



## exile (Jan 10, 2007)

What I don't get is the legal penalty if convicted. Between 12 and 30 years? That's what guys who rob convenience stores without injuring anyone get.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 10, 2007)

A sad tale indeed.  

The news link doesn't really give enough detail to form an opinion as to the intent of the mother so I shall refrain from making any judicial comments on that (unless I missed something, I have to say I'm a bit surprised by the 'angry mob' posts here).

___________________________________________________________


A little known fact is that around the turn of the (20th) century it was perfectly normal in England to feed opiates to babies to keep them quiet (it was called "Mothers Peace").  Nothing much changes it would seem .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 10, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> A sad tale indeed.
> 
> The news link doesn't really give enough detail to form an opinion as to the intent of the mother so I shall refrain from making any judicial comments on that (unless I missed something, I have to say I'm a bit surprised by the 'angry mob' posts here).
> 
> ...




Regardless of her reasoning, there is no excuse for giving a child an illegal substance. Cocaine used to be in Coca Cola soda. Not anymore. Because we now realize what a dangerous substance it is. She jeapordized the health, welfare, and very life of her child. Doesn't matter if the child needed to be quieted and mama needed her *peace*. Comfort the child, don't drug it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 10, 2007)

I quite concur.  Giving such substances to anyone, let alone such a young infant, is not an action to be condoned.  If it was something done with the intent to murder then words certainly fail to adequately detail the depth of abrogated morals involved.

My 'surprised' comment was elicited only by the 'burn the witch!' fervour of some of the threads posts.  Admittedly this is my first foray into the Horror Stories sub-fora so I might well be missing the point, grabbing the wrong end of the stick, barking up the wrong tree et al.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 10, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> I quite concur.  Giving such substances to anyone, let alone such a young infant, is not an action to be condoned.  If it was something done with the intent to murder then words certainly fail to adequately detail the depth of abrogated morals involved.
> 
> My 'surprised' comment was elicited only by the 'burn the witch!' fervour of some of the threads posts.  Admittedly this is my first foray into the Horror Stories sub-fora so I might well be missing the point, grabbing the wrong end of the stick, barking up the wrong tree et al.




No worries...things can get a little *heated* in here....


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 10, 2007)

"The taking of a life... does no one honor."

My belief is that this holds true for all people...

Yes, she was wrong to do what she did... but, would society be right by, in turn, taking her life?

I'm not so sure about that...

Unfortunately, we live (at least here in the States) in a disposable society where instant gratification is of the utmost priority...

If something isn't to our liking... we simply get rid of it... and get something new. After years and years of such conditioning... is it truely surprising that people apply this logic to everything... including a human life?

As my father is fond of saying... "Let there be peace in the World... and let it begin with me!"

Respectfully Submitted,

Andrew :asian:


----------

